# كيفية عمل بروفايل بسيط أو إحترافي لشركة ما



## القطري2006 (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية اتمنى أن اكون قد وضعت موضوعي في القسم الصحيح في هذا المنتدى المبارك


اتمنى ممن لدية الخبره ان يفيديني 


*بكيفية او طريقة عمل بروفايل سواء بسيط إحترافي لشركة ما*


ومعروف ماهو البروفايل ... هو كالسيرة الذاتية للموظف

أتمنى ممن لدية الخبرة ان لايبخل علي بالمعلومات

ولكم جزيل الشكر

​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 يناير 2011)

*بروفة بروفيل لشركة مقاولات صغيرة*

بروفة بروفيل لشركة مقاولات صغيرة..... ولا تنساني في صالح دعائك ولك التحية.


----------



## القطري2006 (4 يناير 2011)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> بروفة بروفيل لشركة مقاولات صغيرة..... ولا تنساني في صالح دعائك ولك التحية.



أخ عمر ......

بارك الله فيك على المشاركه والتوجيه .... برغم إختلاف النشاط


----------



## محمد مطر (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الهتلان (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا سعيد بوجودي في المنتدى واشكر القائمبن عليه والمشاركين


----------



## Jamal (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## mustafasas (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القطري2006 (6 يناير 2011)

العفو ..... بس على أيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش ...؟؟؟؟؟


حد أضاف شي غير الأخ عمر الفاروق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 يناير 2011)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> بروفة بروفيل لشركة مقاولات صغيرة..... ولا تنساني في صالح دعائك ولك التحية.






*اخواني كلي امل في الله ثم في مجهوداتكم وافكاركم الرائعة ان نتفاعل مع الموضوعات الجادة... بالاضافة وليس بالشكر..... بارك الله فيكم.*


----------



## aalgezewi (20 يناير 2011)

احسنت وفيك الخير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا .......ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## thamerqa (31 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bukhaloof (13 مارس 2011)

أشكرك من كل قلبي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Jordan079 (13 مارس 2011)

بروفايل الشركة يشمل : ​
مقدمة عن الشركة + الرؤيا و الرسالة + القيم الجوهرية ان وجدت​
أهم المشاريع أو الخدمات التي تقدمها​
أهم الزبائن المتعاملين معها​
طرق الاتصال​
ممكن تحتوي على اسماء الادارة التنفيذية ايضاً​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 مارس 2011)

jordan079 قال:


> بروفايل الشركة يشمل : ​
> 
> مقدمة عن الشركة + الرؤيا و الرسالة + القيم الجوهرية ان وجدت​
> أهم المشاريع أو الخدمات التي تقدمها​
> ...





للمزيد متابعة بروفيل الشركات العاملة في نفس المجال مع تحري المصداقية


----------



## Successful (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## شريييف (12 أبريل 2011)

*كيف تحدد الرؤيا والرسالة لشركتك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحرص المنظمات الحديثة اليوم على ان تكون لها رؤية واضحة تسعى الى تحقيقها كما تحرض على ان تكون لها رسالة لتحقيق هذه الرؤية وفي النهاية تتبع كل هذه المنظمات إطارا من القيم تلتزم بة عند تنفيذ كل من الرؤية والرسالة.

ونبدأ...

** صياغة الرؤية في المنظمات الحديثة**

*ماهي الرؤية.. ومااهميتها؟!*

الرؤية هي وصف وصياغة للمستقبل الذي تتطلع اليه المنظمة الى تحقيقة او هي وصف لصورة مستقبلية افضل تتطلع اليها المنظمة وتتفوق بها على اوضاعها الراهنة في جانب او اكثر من جوانب هذه الصورة.
إن الرؤية هي صورة ذهنية لما ينتظر المنظمة في نهاية طريق لم تسلكة من قبل وهذه الرؤية تصوغ الاوضاع المستقبلية للمنظمة في نهاية هذا الطريق في صورة المنتجات والخدمات والخدمات والمكانة والحصة التسويقية والاوضاع المالية وغير ذلك من مكونات وعناصر هذه الصورة.

إن من الطبيعي ان تحمل قيادة المنظمة هذه الرؤية وان تعبر عنها ولكن يبقى على كل فرد في مستويات هذه المنظمة ان تكون لة رؤيتة المستمدة من هذه الرؤية العامة بحيث تتكامل وتتعانق مع الرؤية العليا للمنظمة وبإختصار فإن رؤية المنظمة تصف الناس والمنظمات ليس كما هم الآن ولكن كما يرغبون ويتطلعون في المستقبل

إن على قادة المنظمات ان يعرفوا على اي المسارات يسيرون ( وتلك هي رسالتهم) والى اين تحملهم هذه المسارات ( وتلك هي رؤيتهم) وطبيعي انهم لن يعرفوا اي المسارات يسلكونها الا اذا عرفوا وجهتهم ذلك انه لا اهمية للطريق الذي تسلكة اذا لم تكن تعرف اين تتجه!
وحينما تتضح امامهم الرؤية والرسالة فانهم يستطيعون رؤية التحديات التي تواجههم من منظور اعلى في اطار الرؤية والصورة الكلية للمنظمة ومن ثم تصبح العمليات الاخرى مثل تحديد الاهداف وتقرير الاولويات والتخطيط والتنفيذ اكثر اتساقا واتفاقا مع رسالة المنظمة ومستقبلها المطلوب ( الذي هو رؤيتها).

*صياغة الرؤية*

# عند صياغة الرؤية فكر بالنقاط الاتية:
1- كيف تريد للمنظمة ان تبدو بعد عشر سنوات من الان؟ وماهي صورتها بعد عشر سنوات؟ هذه الصورة ينبغي ان تكون مختلفة عما هي عليه الان.
2- فكر في المنتجات والخدمات والتسهيلات والاسواق المستهدفة والعملاء.
3- هل الاتجاه الذي رسمتة هذه الصورة هو الاتجاه الصحيح؟
4- هل هناك شيء ينقصك في هذا التوجه؟
5- هل هذا الاتجاه وهذا التوجه يقوي التزامك ويحفزك؟
6- هل تثير فيك هذه الصورة تجاوبا في مشاعرك وعواطفك تجاة المنظمة؟
7- هل هذه الرؤية ممكنة وقابلة للتحقيق؟
8- هل هذه الرؤية مفهومة ويمكن استيعابها من الفرد العادي وتثير دافعيتهم للعمل؟

# لصياغة الرؤية ينبغي ان تتمكن من الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية:
1- ماهو شكل النجاح المطلوب ان تحققة المنظمة؟
2- ماهي الفرص المتاحة امام المنظمة والتي لم تاخذ بها بعد؟
3- مالذي يمكن ان تفعلة المنظمة اذا توافرت لها موارد اكبر؟
4- الذي تريد المنظمة ان تُعرف بة في مجتمع الاعمال في الواقع والمستقبل؟
5- ماهي ثقافة المنظمة واستراتيجياتها؟

#للصياغة الكاملة للرؤية ينبغي أن:
1- تكون طموحة..حيث ينبغي ايصالها الى العاملين على مستويين: المستوى العقلي والادراكي ومستوى عواطفهم ومشاعرهم.
2- واضحة.. بحيث يستطيع الفرد ان يراها وان يتصورها في مخيلتة حتى يمكن العمل على تحقيقها.
3- ان تصف مستقبلا افضل.. فالعاملون يتفاعلون مع الرؤية حينما يجدون المستقبل الذي تصوره لهم يقدم لهم شيئا يريدونه وليس شيئا بيديهم الان.
4- ان يتم اختيار كلماتها بعناية وتفكير وان يتم وزن الدلالات الخاصة بكل عبارة فلا تكون مملة ولا سطحية باهتة ولكن صادقة ومخلصة حتى تثير الطموح لدى من يقرؤها وتدفعه الى العمل كما ان هذه الكلمات ينبغي ان تعكس قيم المنظمة التي تريد ارساءها.
وباختصار ينبغي ان تسمح كلمات الرؤية للعاملين ان يطوروا توقعاتهم وطموحاتهم وادائهم.

وثمة طريقة اخرى يمكن ان ننظر منها الى رؤية المنظمة وهي اعتبارها الجزء الاول من جزئين يصفان المقاصد الشاملة للمنظمة *فالجزء الاول *( الذي هو الرؤية) يصف المستقبل اي الى أين تتجه المنظمة؟ او الى اين تريد قيادتها ان تتجه بها؟
*اما الجزء الثاني* وهو الرسالة فهو يصف الحاضر ويصف المنظمة اليوم ومالذي تفعله قيادة المنظمة لتحقيق وتنفيذ رؤيتها للمستقبل؟

وهكذت نجد ان الجزأين-الاول والثاني-يوضحان الاتجاهات والتوجهات امام المنظمة ويركزان الاهتمام على توجيه العمل اليومي لتحقيق الرسالة حتى تتحقق رؤية المستقبل التي هي القصد النهائي طويل الامد للمنظمة.

إن الرؤية المحددة الواضحة والمصاغة في عبارات يتم توثيقها تخلق تفهما والتزاما من جانب العاملين وتمكنهم من التركيز والانطلاق الى المستقبل كما تمكن الاخرين من قراءتها وتفهم التي ترى بها ادارة المنظمة صورتها المستقبلية وعلى هذا الاساس فإن هذه الرؤية ينبغي ان تثير التحدي والطموح لدى العاملين لتحقيق رسالة المنظمة بلوغا لرؤيتها ذلك ان القيمة الحقيقة من وجود الرؤية وصياغتها في منظمة ما هي انها ترفع توقعات المنظمة وتوقعات الاخرين من وراء وجودها وتخلق فجوة بين الواقع الفعلي الذي توجد عليه المنظمة الواقع المأمول الذي تريد الادارة ان تقود المنظمة اليه ومع بلورة هذه الفجوة وتحديدها فان جميع قرارات وانشطة المنظمة ينبغي ان توجه الى سد هذه الفجوة وباختصار فالرؤية هي بمثابة حلم وتطلع يتحقق بالتخطيط السليم وبالعاملين وبالالتزام وبالمتابعة حتى تتمكن المنظمة من جني الثنار وتحقيق الغايات.

إن القادة المميزين ليسوا هم الذين تتوفر لهم الرؤية فقط ولكن هم الذين يستثمرون اوقاتهم وجهودهم في الترويج لهذه الرؤية وحملها الى الاخرين واقناعهم بها والقائد الحقيق هو الذي تتوفر عنده دائما رؤية واضحة للواقع الذي يتطلع اليه والذي يريده بشرط ان يكون قادرا على ايصال هذه الرؤية للعاملين والشركاء والاخرين الذين يعتمد عليهم في جني ثمار هذه الرؤية كما ان عليه ان يعمل على حفز العاملين واثارة طموحاتهم ودوافعهم للعمل بطريقة طوعية وتلقائية وبذل مساهماتهم وقدراتهم لتحقيق وتجسيد هذه الرؤية..وباختصار فان على القائد ان يقوم بايصال رؤيتة وبيعها للاخرين وتحفيزهم واثارة طموحاتهم بهذه الرؤية وألا يحبسها في داخله او في ادخل نفر قليل من اعضاء الادارة العليا.

وفي ضوء ماسبق فان كلمات الرؤية ان يتم وزنها والتفكير في مضمونها. كما ان الصياغة لا ينبغي ان تتسم بالسطحية او تبعث على الملل بل ينبغي ان تدركها بقلبك ومشاعرك حتى تثير حماس القارئين لها وتدفعهم الى العمل والتصرف كما ينبغي ان تعكس الكلمات قيم المنظمة وواقعها دون خيال او مبالغة كبيرة وفي نفس الوقت فان هذه الصياغة ينبغي ان تسمح للعاملين بان يوسعوا توقعاتهم وطموحاتهم وان يطوروا من ادائهم.

وتجدر الاشارة الى انه من المفيد جدا عند صياغة الرؤية ان يتولى فريق عمل او مجموعة من القيادات في المنظمة اعداد هذه الصياغة فيحنما تكون هذه الصياغة نتاج مجهود جماهي لهذا الفريق او هذه المجموعة فإنهم يتضافرون في تحمل مسؤوليتها ويشعر كل عضو في المجموعة بملكيتة الخاصة والشخصية لصيغة هذه الرؤية التي توصلوا اليها.

بعض نماذج الرؤية في عدد من المنظمات الحديثة:

- اننا نعمل على تقديم شبكة لاسلكية عالمية وتطوير القدرات المستقبلية للشركة حتى تتبوا مكانة عالية ولتحقيق ذلك فاننا سنعمل على استقطاب وتوظيف افضل العاملين واكثرهم مهارة في هذه الصناعة كما سنحقق قيمة عالية من كل دولار ننفقه مع الحرص على ايجاد بيئة عمل تقوم على العمل الجماعي والتميز في الاداء.

- اننا نعمل على تقديم الاستشارات والخدمات اللازمة لتامين المعلومات والحاسبات وضمان استمرارها بهدف تعظيم العوائد التي يتطلع اليها عملاؤنا وانجاح اعمالهم ومشروعاتهم.

- ان نكون افضل شركة عالمية وان نُعرف في مجال عملنا باننا الافضل.

- ان نُعرف لدى عملائنا باننا افضل الموردين لهم.

- ان نكون المورد رقم 1 لمكونات صناعة السيارات عالميا.

- ان نعرف لدى عملائنا باننا مركز طب الاسنان الاول في الاقليم.

- اننا نعمل على توسيع شركتنا للتجهيزات الغذائية وامتدادها الى مناطق اكبر من خلال الخدمة المتميزة التي يفضلها عملاؤنا.

- ان نُعرف باننا في المركز العالمي الاول في مجال الاقتصاد الرقمي.

- ان نحقق الرضا الشامل لعملائنا.

- ان تكون لنا الريادة في السوق العالمية وان نحقق نصيب الاسد في هذه السوق من خلال وفرة خدماتنا وانتظامها وتفضيل عملائنا لنا.

-ان رؤيتنا هي الوفاء بمسؤوليتنا تجاه عملائنا ونتطلع الى ان نكون مركزا عالميا لخدمات التدقيق الداخلي.

- ان رؤيتنا هي ان نتميز في القيام بمسؤولياتنا نحو عملائنا وان نكون قادة وروادا في مجال عملنا وغايتنا هي تهيئة بيئة عمل ايجابية وداعمة.

- ان نكون المورد الرائد لحلول ونظم المعلومات بكل المقاييس.

- ان نكون مع حلول العام 2010 معروفين عالميا متقدمين تكنلوجيا متفوقين في اعمالنا وخدمة عملائنا.

***

انتهت الرؤية

** صياغة الرسالة في المنظمات الحديثة **

تعريف الرسالة: هي بيان كيف ستحقق المنظمة رؤيتها

*أهمية وجود رسالة للمنظمة:*
اظهرت الدراسات المقارنة للمنظمات الناجحة ان اهم اربعة عوامل كانت قاسما مشتركا وراء هذا النجاح وهي:
- وجود رسالة واضحة متفق عليها.
- رئيس قوي وكفء.
- مجلس ادارة ديناميكي وفعال.
- التزام واسع من المنظمة بزيادة الاعتمادات.

ان فشل المنظمة في صياغة رسالتها وايصالها بوضوح للآخرين يمكن ان يؤدي بالمنظمة الى نتائج وتداعيات خطيرة من بينها:
- ان يقضي المسؤولون في المنظمة وقتا كثيرا ضائعا يقطعون الشجرة غير المطلوبة.
- الا تفكر المنظمة تفكيرا واسعا وبعيدا حول بدائلها الممكنة اذا كانت رسالتها غير واضحه او ضيقة جدا.
-ألا تستطيع المنظمة تقدير متى يمكنها الخروج من اعمالها.
وباختصار: لااهمية للطريق الذي تسلكة اذا لم تكن تعرف الى اين تتجه.

*كيف تكتب صيغة الرسالة؟*
ليس هناك صيغة معينة لايجاد الكلمات التي يمكنها ان تعبر تماما عن كل المعاني والمقاصد التي تريد منظمتك ابرازها واظهارها في رسالتها حيث ان هذه الرسالة في النهاية يكتبها ويصوغها شخص واحد بعد ان يستوعب كافة الاراء والمداخلات التي يعرب عنها الباقون في هذا الشأن.

ولكن يبقى الشيء الاهم: هو ان تقدم الرسالة اجابات يتم الاجماع عليها من الاسئلة التي طرحت في البداية عند البدء في صياغتها. ومن بين هذه الطرق ان يتم تحديد وقت للاجابة على كل سؤال ومناقشته والبحث عن القضايا والجوانب التي كانت موضع اجماع او التي كانت موضع خلاف وخلال المناقشة والحوار فان اعضاء جدد في الفريق سينضمون لابداء ارائهم والتقدم بمقترحات جديدة كما ان الاعضاء القدامي ربما يعدلون عن بعض وجهات نظرهم..وفي النهاية ستجد ان الرسالة اصبحت نتاجا لتفاعل جميع هذه الاراء.

إن عمل الجماعة امر جيد ومطلوب في نواح كثيرة ولكن ليس من بينها عملية الصياغة لذا علينا ان نترك المجموعة تناقش وتتفق وتختلف وتزيد وتنقص ولكن عند الصياغة والكتابة فان فردا واحد ( او اثنين) كف لصياغة او اعادة صياغة كلمات الرسالة قبل تقديمها للمجموعة مرة اخرى لابداء الراي حولها وكذلك فمن المهم تمرير هذه الصياغة الى الادارة العليا والشركاء وحتى لبعض المستشارين وطلب الراي الخارجي حولها خاصة من اشخاص غرباء عن المنظمة وذلك لمعرفة مدى سهولة توصلهم الى فهم مضمون الرسالة واستيعابهم لها.

كما يجب علينا ان نخلط مشاعرنا والجوانب الانسانية بالصورة الكلية لهذه الرسالة وان نعمل دائما على تقنية صيغتها حين تصبح لدينا صيغة يساندها الاخرون.

*مالذي ينبغي ان تتضمنة الرسالة؟*
حتى يمكن لرسالة منظمتك ان تحدد طبيعتها وماهيتها فان هناك صياغتان اساسيتان لكتابة الرسالة وهما:

الاولى: صياغة الغرض
ان صياغة غرض الرسالة توضح ما الذي تريد منظمتك ان تحققة ولماذا هي موجودة اصلا وماهي النتائج النهائية لما تقوم به؟ وفي هذا الاطار فان رسالة الغرض تتضمن عادة عبارتين:
- مصدر يوضح التغير المقصود مثل لزيادة او لتخفيض او لمنع او لتجنب.
- تحديد المشكلة او الظروف المطلوب تغييرها .
وعند تحديد الغرض فانه من المهم بيان النتائج والمخرجات المطلوب تحقيقها دون بيان الوسائل والاساليب المستخدمة في تحقيقها.

الثانية: صياغة الاعمال او النشاط
هنا يمكن ان تتجه الرسالة الي بيان الاعمال والبرامج التي تقوم بها المنظمة لتحقيق غرضها وبالتحديد فان عليك ان تجيب على سؤال مؤداه:
ما العمل الذي سنقوم به لتحقيق غرضنا؟
وباختصار فان صياغة الرسالة ينبغي ان تتضمن اجابات لما يلي:
ماهي الحاجة التي تقوم المنظمة على اشباعها وتوفيرها؟ 
ما الذي يجعل المنظمة متخلفة عن غيرها من المنظمات؟
من هم المستفيدون من عملك ومن منظمتك؟


الرؤية
- ما الذي نريد ان نصير اليه؟
- ماذا نريد ان نكون ولماذا؟

الرسالة
كيف سنمضي الى تحقيق رؤيتنا؟

القيم الاساسية
ما الذي نوقن به ونعتقد فيه؟

الاستراتيجية (خطتنا للعمل)
ماهي الغايات الاساسية؟ وماهي اولويتها واطارها الزمني؟

الاداء المتوازن
ماهي مقاييس النجاح

v

عاملون سعداء باهدافهم الشخصية - قوة عاملة محفزة - عمليات فعالة - عملاء سعداء - مساهمون راضون​


----------



## xxos (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووور اخوي ويعطيك العافية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أبريل 2011)

_الأخ شريف شكرا علي مشاركتك ... وفي انتظار المزيد ...وتستحق التقييم الجيد._
_الاشراف_


----------



## حلا دنيتي (19 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## ياسر جعفر ابوبكر (19 أبريل 2011)

Company Profile

 1. Name of the firm: The African
 2. Legal form: private
 Found in : 1996
 City:
 Country:​* 3. Departments (Production):-*



* Dept 1:-*

List the machines
 Dept 2
 List the machines
 And so on ………………..
4. Turnover: The income per year
5. Market share: The percentage of market share
6. Number of employees:
7. Company total assets:
8. Investment Volume:
9. Investment last three Years:-​*10. Company Vision:-*

​​


----------



## ياسر جعفر ابوبكر (19 أبريل 2011)

*company profile*

اول مشاركة 
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------



## asiasi (16 مايو 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ينور عقولكم وقلوبكم في الدنيا وقبوركم في الاخرة والجميع ان شاء الله............... قولوا امين


----------



## boushy (16 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## القعود (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## AhmedFouad08 (13 مارس 2012)

*الله يكثر من أمثالك*

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على مساعدة المبتدئين 
مع تحياتي


----------



## acer111 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا والله يحفظك


----------



## صالح سعيدان (22 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت وفيك الخير


----------



## alhareth100 (2 مايو 2013)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في اثراء الموضوع 


موضوع مثير ومهم جدا شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الملومات القيمة المطرحة فى المشاركات الجميلة


----------



## abosalh (17 مايو 2013)

شكر الله لكم


----------



## صلاح سلامه (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moataz_99 (25 يوليو 2013)

استطيع ان ارسل لمن اراد بروفايل جاهز ويمكن استخدامه كمثال لعمل البروفابل الخاص بك ويحتوي على 140 صفحة تقريبا وحجم الملف 13 ميجا لا اعلم كيف يتم تحميله على الموقع


----------



## صقر. (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن ترسلي البروفايل يا اخ moataz-99 ولك مني جزيل الشكر انا محتاج لبروفايل جدا والله ظروري للمشي على خطواته 
والاخوان الي يقدرون يفيدوني الله لايحرمهم الاجر
[email protected]


----------



## ايسر الهلالي (18 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية اتمنى أن اكون قد وضعت موضوعي في القسم الصحيح في هذا المنتدى المبارك


اتمنى ممن لدية الخبره ان يفيديني 

بكيفية او طريقة عمل بروفايل سواء بسيط إحترافي لشركة ما ومعروف ماهو البروفايل ... هو كالسيرة الذاتية للموظف

أتمنى ممن لدية الخبرة ان لايبخل علي بالمعلومات
ولكم جزيل الشك


----------



## Eng-Ammar1989 (21 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## يمامة (21 مايو 2014)

ممكن ترسلي البروفايل لو تكرمت يا اخ moataz-99 ولك مني جزيل الشكر انا محتاج لبروفايل ظروري للاسترشاد به عندعمل بروفايل لمكتبى 
وكل من يفيد له الاجر العظيم من الله -- وتقبل تحياتى
الايميل -- [email protected]​


----------



## kortoba (25 مايو 2014)

جميل


----------



## engtaha (8 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن أخي moataz-99
إرسال البروفايل لي لاسترداد به في عمل بروفايل
ولكم جزيل الشكر
[email protected]


----------



## ayde.sy (9 يونيو 2014)

ماشاءالله تميز بلا حدود


----------



## صلاح الثبيتي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

اببتاللبىلبالبرا


----------



## kokodent (2 نوفمبر 2014)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## المشروعات (2 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيراااااااا​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (5 نوفمبر 2014)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل
بالبحث في الانترنت وجدت أن بروفايل الشركة يكون تحت مسمى
- نبذة عن الشركة
أو
- من نحن
أو
- التعريف بالشركة

وهي صفحة هامة على موقع الشركة على الانترنت لتعريف عملائها سواء الحاليين أو المستقبليين بالشركة و أعمالها

إليك بعض الآمثلة الموجودة على الانترنت قد تكون مفيدة

http://www.vadecom.net/arabic/web-design-company/vadecom-profile

http://al-masar-h.com/pages.aspx?id=4

http://www.ashour.imariskan.gov.iq/index.php?q=node/11

http://www.salco-sa.com/ar/about-us

http://www.softexsw.com/ar/about.php

آمل ان أكون قد أصبت في الاجابة على تساؤلك
ولك كل التحية
شريف


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## aboseaf (31 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chupchupina (22 فبراير 2015)

مشكووووووووور أخي الكريم.


----------



## moh_2007 (15 يونيو 2015)

الاخوة الاعضاء سعدة بالانضمام معكم في هذا المنتدي 
واريد مساعدتكم . لديه موسسة صغيرة ناشئة في مجال التجارة والمقاولات وارغب عمل بروفايل له امل المساعدة


----------



## albosily (17 يونيو 2015)

البروفايل هو كما تفضلتم عبارة عن سيرد ذاتية للشركة

يجب أن يكون منظم ومرتب ومتسلسل
- نبذة عن النشأة والمؤسيسين
- نبذة عن الانشطة التي تمتاز بها 
- نبذة عن إبرز العاملين بالشركة وخبراتهم ونجاحاتهم
- نبذة عن المشاريع المنجزة والقائمة (اهدافها-سنة الانجاز-ميزانيتها)
- قائمة بالعملاء مع بعض ارقام التواصل
- عنوان الشركة هاتفيا وبريديا وموقع انترنت والايملات وتوتير فوفيس بوك ...الخ


أطرح على توتير @al_busailiy احيانا بعض الاعمال اليوميه للمشاريع التي اقوم بأدارتها... ​كما يمكن الاطلاع على http://www.slideshare.net/al_busailiy وفيه اطرح عدة عروض بين فترة واخرى...​


----------

